# Vegas got a haircut too



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Vegas looks magnificent in that German! Complete with his signature big 'fro topknot, too. He's the poster child for anyone who complains about "frou-frou" poodle clips.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

oh he looks AMAZING Kat!! I love the german and your skills just make it even nicer ;D
I can't wait to see him bald hahaha XD


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

He looks fantastic!! I love shaved natural tails (I'd even take it all the way down if it was me, lol!)

I can't wait to play with the German on Albi for a few months. Hell, I just can't wait to see her little face again.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

He looks great!!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Vegas looks fabulous!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I love it! He looks so handsome!


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

He looks amazing!! Very handsome


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome job Kat!!!!!!!:adore:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

He is a very regal looking, handsome boy!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I love your posts, Kat; they're interesting and I always learn something. Also he's gorgeous!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

He looks awesome! Job well done 
I think I'm going to put my little toy in a german cut.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley is lookin at the screen and gettin all frisky...


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

so handsome!


----------



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, he looks so gorgeous. Are you a groomer, please tell me you are a groomer? Wow, I am getting a puppy very soon and I want to keep your picture to show my groomer. He looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks fantastic ... I love the German. If it wasn't contravening The Bargain (no poodly cuts), I'd put mine in a German in a heartbeat.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> Looks fantastic ... I love the German. If it wasn't contravening The Bargain (no poodly cuts), I'd put mine in a German in a heartbeat.


Oh, but isn't the German more manly than most clips? I think so, anyway!


----------

